# Docker linux vs Docker FreeBSD - managing



## bryn1u (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm going to use docker on FreeBSD, and I have a question related to it. Are there any differences in manage docker on Linux and Docker in FreeBSD? How stable it is? How secure it is? Can I use it inside jail? Yes I know about jails and I'm using it. I'm asking because of my private interest )


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2017)

bryn1u said:


> How stable it is?


Docker on FreeBSD is highly experimental. It's not production worthy at the moment.



> How secure it is?


More or less the same.



> Can I use it inside jail?


A Docker image already runs in jail. Why would you want to run a jail in a jail?

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Docker


----------

